# North Carolina Surf Fishing Advice



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

I love fishing, but I'm lacking in experience. I'm traveling to Emerald Isle this next week and I plan on doing a lot of surf fishing. I was wondering if I could get some advice on what type of bait, gear, and what type of technique to use with any suggested lures. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

do you want to walk the beach and toss lures, or spike your rods and drink beer?

they're both effective and popular methods, but the advice you need will depend on which you want to do.


----------



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> do you want to walk the beach and toss lures, or spike your rods and drink beer?
> 
> they're both effective and popular methods, but the advice you need will depend on which you want to do.


A little of both. Any advice you can give would be great. I probably need more advice for the walking the beach and tossing lures though.


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll be at Emerald Isle June 4-11...my plan is to hit the beach at sunrise and toss some lures for spanish/blues. I'll be chucking some glass minnows/diamond jigs/shiny stuff. During the day when I'm out with the fam, I'll probably throw some basic 2-hook bottom rigs with fresh shrimp/bloodworms for pomps/mullet. Might throw out a few pieces of cutbait as well for pups. Probably will also hit BIP a time or two to throw some gotchas. If none of that works, well, at least I'm at the beach...


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I would check in with a local tackle shop and get a GENERAL idea of what is CURRENTLY happening and where and on what.


----------



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

duneyeti said:


> I'll be at Emerald Isle June 4-11...my plan is to hit the beach at sunrise and toss some lures for spanish/blues. I'll be chucking some glass minnows/diamond jigs/shiny stuff. During the day when I'm out with the fam, I'll probably throw some basic 2-hook bottom rigs with fresh shrimp/bloodworms for pomps/mullet. Might throw out a few pieces of cutbait as well for pups. Probably will also hit BIP a time or two to throw some gotchas. If none of that works, well, at least I'm at the beach...


Is there a specific type of glass minnow that works well for blues? I know this is completely noobish to ask, but how far out are you casting and what's your retrieval technique like?


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

I've always had good luck with shore lure's glass minnow in the green/white, and have also caught fish with pink/white & yellow/white. Only problem is I don't think anybody down that way sells the shore lure?, I usually stock up at Red Drum in Buxton. I also like sea striker's 'holographic' jig in various colors, these are pretty readily available at most tackle shops (braid makes one too). As far as casting goes, it kinda depends, to start I usually cast as far as I can and retrieve at a moderate pace to see if there are any takers. If you do get some hits, you can refine your cast placement and retrieve speed. Basically, I'm initially just trying to cover a lot of water to see if anything is happening...


----------



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

duneyeti said:


> I've always had good luck with shore lure's glass minnow in the green/white, and have also caught fish with pink/white & yellow/white. Only problem is I don't think anybody down that way sells the shore lure?, I usually stock up at Red Drum in Buxton. I also like sea striker's 'holographic' jig in various colors, these are pretty readily available at most tackle shops (braid makes one too). As far as casting goes, it kinda depends, to start I usually cast as far as I can and retrieve at a moderate pace to see if there are any takers. If you do get some hits, you can refine your cast placement and retrieve speed. Basically, I'm initially just trying to cover a lot of water to see if anything is happening...


Thanks for the reply again. I really appreciate the advice. I was thinking about trying a glass minnow as well, so that sounds great. I couldn't however find the specific lure you're talking about. Is "shore lure" the brand of the glass minnow you use?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

"Shore Lure Co." I believe is the name of the company. They are a local OBX brand; I doubt you'll find anything from them online.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Pic:


----------



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> Pic:


If I was going to get something comparable to this, do you know what it would describe as the depth or anything? I'm somewhat overwhelmed by the lure selection at gander mountain... lol


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

For all practical purposes, it's a painted chunk of lead with a hook on it. Are you looking at the Gander website, or are you at the store?


----------



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> For all practical purposes, it's a painted chunk of lead with a hook on it. Are you looking at the Gander website, or are you at the store?


I went to the store yesterday, but didn't have much time so I didn't end up getting anything. I have been looking at the website as well.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

They don't have much in the way of surf stuff on the website.

In the stores (at least in the ones in NC) there is a seperate room with saltwater stuff, usually the same room with the live bait. In there, they'll have bigger hooks, leader, wire, saltwater plastic lures, pre-tied rigs, and metal casting lures like stingsilvers, hopkins, seastriker jig-fish, and got-cha lures. 

If the blues and spanish are out there, they'll pretty much hit anything shiny that you can get out to them. Heck, you can wrap aluminum foil or holographic sticker around pencil weights with a treble attached to the end.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Dudeonacouch is right on. One thing that I think you ought to know about is the use of a leader material between your line and the lure. Blues and I guess Spanish are very toothy critters and blues especially can chomp through mono line easily enough. You should learn to tie a knot like a Double Uni (http://www.texstackle.com/knot_2uni.htm) to add the leader. It might be advisable to have some wire leader if the Blues are really hitting hard. You can search the archieves as there are tons of topics on this.

The other point that I would like to add would be to keep your hardware to a minimum. I think the Spanish are sharp-eyed enough to see shiney metallic swivels and snaps. Try and use the black colored ones.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

good advice above. I actually prefer the 2.25 oz glass minnow...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sting Silvers.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Blues will bite about anything you throw at them if they are there. I've had better luck with spanish if the lure has gold or gold hooks, especially if they are scarce...imho I sometimes change hooks on my lures to gold if targeting spanish.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Sting silvers 2 oz. ( model 1547 ) in silver or pink/white


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Gold cast masters. Ask at Reel Outdoors when you are in EI.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Justin, what you need is a good experienced surf fishing buddy . I spent years trying to be self taught . the learning curve gets much faster if you have a friend with lots of experience . that might be hard to do in indiana . it might be worth spending a day at the end of the pier and watching the guys that know what they are doing .then transfer some of that knowledge to the surf . what part of indiana are you from ?


----------



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm definitely going to ask around for advice at the bait shops and on the pier. I'm just trying to do as much homework as I can before my trip so I don't sound like a _complete_ idiot when I'm talking to these people... lol I figure it's at least courteous of me to make an attempt to learn things before I start asking random people for advice. It's also a lot less fun to do work when I could be daydreaming and researching fishing on the clock! 

This is a family trip and I'll be fishing with my Dad a lot. He's not really an experienced fisherman, so I'm doing research for both of us. Having a friend experienced with surf fishing in NC come along would be great, but not realistic since I live in Fort Wayne, Indiana.

I really do appreciate all the help! I think at the moment I plan on using a chrome or gold "gotcha" lure from the pier, possibly with gold hooks. I'll probably try a few things from the surf. It sounds like glass minnows are a good choice. I'm still not really sure of how the retrieval works with glass minnows, but I'll probably just have to experiment.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

justinthehull said:


> I really do appreciate all the help! I think at the moment I plan on using a chrome or gold "gotcha" lure from the pier, possibly with gold hooks. I'll probably try a few things from the surf. It sounds like glass minnows are a good choice. I'm still not really sure of how the retrieval works with glass minnows, but I'll probably just have to experiment.


 Not much to it, cast as far as possible and as soon as it touches down start reeling. If that doesn't produce then you can try a deeper and deeper. A faster retrieve will usually get the Spanish and a bit slower will get plenty of bluefish. Greg at Gregsbaitshack.com has the Glass Minnows.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

justinthehull said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm definitely going to ask around for advice at the bait shops and on the pier. I'm just trying to do as much homework as I can before my trip so I don't sound like a _complete_ idiot when I'm talking to these people... lol I figure it's at least courteous of me to make an attempt to learn things before I start asking random people for advice. It's also a lot less fun to do work when I could be daydreaming and researching fishing on the clock!
> 
> This is a family trip and I'll be fishing with my Dad a lot. He's not really an experienced fisherman, so I'm doing research for both of us. Having a friend experienced with surf fishing in NC come along would be great, but not realistic since I live in Fort Wayne, Indiana.
> 
> I really do appreciate all the help! I think at the moment I plan on using a chrome or gold "gotcha" lure from the pier, possibly with gold hooks. I'll probably try a few things from the surf. It sounds like glass minnows are a good choice. I'm still not really sure of how the retrieval works with glass minnows, but I'll probably just have to experiment.


 Good luck,being inexperienced as you say you and your dad are,pier is most definatly the best place to start and learn.. Don't be afraid to ask questions of folks out there,most there will help.. Gotcha pluging on piers can be VERY PRODUCTIVE,ain't seen many fish that couldn't be caught on it.. Hopefully while on a pier you'll get to see a king or cobia landed on a pinrig,it can be a sight.. As was said in a previous post, in the surf a stingsilver is an excellent alternative to an expensive glass minnow lure.. Have caught just as many or more spainish and blues on a stingsilver as a glass minnow.. Good luck to you and your dad on your trip..


----------



## justinthehull (May 25, 2011)

I'm planning on trying a sting silver as well. You guys have been incredibly helpful! Thanks again!


----------



## rudaluda (May 29, 2011)

Have been away from fishing for quiet sometime now and reading this thread just brought all those memories. The comments are 100% relevant and motivating.


----------



## lukempaulson (Apr 23, 2011)

these things are incredible. they are so simple, yet so effective. I caught spanish after spanish last year on these things at Bald Head Island.


----------



## lukempaulson (Apr 23, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> Pic:


these things are incredible. they are so simple, yet so effective. I caught spanish after spanish last year on these things at Bald Head Island.


----------



## redfish71 (May 3, 2009)

You can get the shore lures at the neuse sports shop in kinston on the way to emerald isle the have a good selection also you need to pick up some bloodworm and shrimp fishbites just got back from emerald isle on tues. Had great success on the fishbites and caught a few blues on the green and white shore lures good luck.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

lukempaulson said:


> these things are incredible. they are so simple, yet so effective. I caught spanish after spanish last year on these things at Bald Head Island.


isn't Bald Head super expensive? like a rich people resort type place with only golf carts?


----------

